# What to do after BBA (Distance learning)? MBA??  :(  depressed  (long post)



## bmwfanboy (Jan 5, 2015)

EDIT: My problem in short : Did BBA (distance education) and now i'm confused what to do. Should i go for MBA or prepare for SSC-CGL?



Hi guys,
Please bear with me and read this, I will try to keep this as short as possible.

2011:
I completed my class 12 (PCM) in 2011 and wanted to pursue B.tech C.S. But dad never liked this idea and had developed a thinking that CS/IT guys earn like 2k per month (his typist ). He wanted me to do engineering in electrical and electronics engineering instead (he's electrical engg. himself). I wasn't happy with this but i took admission in one of the engg. colleges in my city. For next 3-4 months relationship between me and my dad went downhill and after he denied to submit my fees at college, i dropped out. (before 1st sem exams)

2012:
Although dad had promised that he won't interfere this time and i can do whatever i want to do (idk if that was a sarcasm). But same thing happened again, I appeared in AIEEE and state engineering exam, Dad didn't let me attend counselling because he didn't wanted me to select CS/IT, Gave me two options, Either do engineering in electrical and electronics or arrange course fees for CSE myself.
I didn't wanted to repeat the same mistake and waste another year, so i immediately took admission in BBA course from sikkim manipal university distance education.


2015: This is my final year. I find Business administration very boring but considering i have no other way, i intend to continue and take admission in MBA college. I want to know does this makes any sense or will i be just wasting my money pursuing MBA after Distance education BBA degree?

If i pursue MBA, what specialization should i look for? I don't like finance,accounting and human resource management (due to social anxiety). I was looking forward to MBA in IT, Logistics management (procurement manager comes under this i suppose) and international business management.


Everyone i have talked to, said there is no value for distance education degree and i have screwed my career. In last 3-4 years i have developed a severe inferiority complex and social anxiety seeing my friends getting jobs and enjoying their life. I broke all contacts from my former classmates from school days. I don't talk to any of my current classmates. I don't know what would happen in my future. always thinking what i should have done 3 years ago. Seeing my life's goals and dreams getting shattered.

Please guide me.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 5, 2015)

bmwfanboy said:


> Hi guys,
> Please bear with me and read this, I will try to keep this as short as possible.
> 
> 2011:
> ...



My advice as a student.
Now as you have a Management degree take up MBA in IT.
There is an Udemy course PMI certification.(You have to clear the PMI by Project Management Institute).

As soon as you clear the exam.You are in the ivy league of CS/IT managers.Laying Development Plans for an IT project.Server Management,etc.
Come out of depression.Internet is free.Huge source to learn.
All the Best.

Regards,
Kunal


----------

